# Anacharis



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok so i went and got some anacharis today.
The thing is the plants i got are taller than my water column. I heard you can cut these and stuff but Im looking for some more specific advice. Like should I let the ones i have now root before i cut them? And where/how should i go about "cutting" these things?

thanks a lot


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I just cut them with kitchen scissors and stuff the tops into the gravel. That may not be the correct way to do it!


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

from liveaquaria: Propagate by removing cuttings from mature, healthy plants.

Cut at a node, on the cutling, remove leaves from 1 or 2 bottom nodes, and insert into substrate with bottom leaves just above the substrate. (method for most stem plants)


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> from liveaquaria: Propagate by removing cuttings from mature, healthy plants.
> 
> Cut at a node, on the cutling, remove leaves from 1 or 2 bottom nodes, and insert into substrate with bottom leaves just above the substrate. (method for most stem plants)


This is the "proper" way but Myra's way works too. You should always cut stem plants just above the node but for easier species, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I meant to say that myra's way wasn't wrong either.


----------

